# 2017-18 MLTSSL and STSOL released



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text

Can someone please confirm if that legislation corresponds to the new MLTSSl and STSOL for 189. 190 and 489 visa commencing from 1st July 2017 ?

233914 and almost all occupations seems unchanged.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks as though it's out. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

It seems there is no change on MLTTSL. Thank God!


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

I think that the occupation list, mostly for common occupations, remains unchanged. Hopefully, the occupation ceilings would be raised a bit, but its chances might be highly unlikely.
By the way, any thought for 233914 (NSW: 60+5), only 190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DIBP just confirmed the list. Anyway, here's the DIBP link : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


> *Occupations available for General Skilled Migration visa programmes
> *
> If you are applying for any of the below:
> 
> ...


Only 12 Occupations were removed: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


> *
> List of removed occupations*
> 
> Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupations on 1 July 2017 are listed below. Nine of these were eligible for 457 and 186 visas on 19 April 2017 (marked by ^).
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mutapha said:


> I think that the occupation list, mostly for common occupations, remains unchanged. Hopefully, the occupation ceilings would be raised a bit, but its chances might be highly unlikely.
> By the way, any thought for 233914 (NSW: 60+5), only 190?


Sorry mate, there is no chance for 60 points in 189/190. 65 is at least minimum and lets hope it doesn't increase (hope the quota remains same or increased).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text
> 
> Can someone please confirm if that legislation corresponds to the new MLTSSl and STSOL for 189. 190 and 489 visa commencing from 1st July 2017 ?
> 
> 233914 and almost all occupations seems unchanged.


The list of jobs removed has been published but I can't access the MLTSSL or the STSOL List as such.
There have been jobs which have moved from STSOL to MLTSSL so it's important 


If You can, please post the link

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The list of jobs removed has been published but I can't access the MLTSSL or the STSOL List as such.
> 
> 
> If You can, please post the link
> ...


You quoted the link. Browser issues ? Here's the link again.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text

In any case, all occupations since 19 April list barring those 12 occupations made it. Your 261313 too is still in MLTSSL !


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You quoted the link. Browser issues ? Here's the link again.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text
> 
> In any case, all occupations since 19 April list barring those 12 occupations made it. Your 261313 too is still in MLTSSL !


Zaback... good to see you are back ... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Zaback... good to see you are back ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Lets get ready for the invite. Hopefully we will both get our invite this month and quota remains same or increased and no more rule changes.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate. Lets get ready for the invite. Hopefully we will both get our invite this month and quota remains same or increased and no more rule changes.


Totally, 12th July round will clear a lot of confusion.

There are mixed responses for pro rata occupations. 

Apparently even with 75, I may not receive an invite in July though it seems illogical to me.

Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

now that this is out and 2613xx is still on the list, hopefully ACS will soon release the results for folks waiting since 1st week of June.....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Totally, 12th July round will clear a lot of confusion.
> 
> There are mixed responses for pro rata occupations.
> 
> ...


It's all crystal ball stuff, but here's the thinking. The last invite round back in April(??) saw only 70+ pointers get invited (less invites). That gave a great insight into the rate of application for 70+ pointers. It looks like they are submitting EOIs at a rate just below the 60 invites per two weeks being taken off the list. We've had a few weeks since then, so a decent queue of 70+ pointers has built up. What's not clear is how many 75+ pointers there are in that bunch. If it's a handful,you'll get an invite first round. If it's a decent proportion of them, it might take a couple of rounds to clear, perhaps more. On a side note, anything less than 60 invites per round will, IMHO, effectively shut 189 for anyone below 70 points for 2611xx.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

FFacs said:


> It's all crystal ball stuff, but here's the thinking. The last invite round back in April(??) saw only 70+ pointers get invited (less invites). That gave a great insight into the rate of application for 70+ pointers. It looks like they are submitting EOIs at a rate just below the 60 invites per two weeks being taken off the list. We've had a few weeks since then, so a decent queue of 70+ pointers has built up. What's not clear is how many 75+ pointers there are in that bunch. If it's a handful,you'll get an invite first round. If it's a decent proportion of them, it might take a couple of rounds to clear, perhaps more. On a side note, anything less than 60 invites per round will, IMHO, effectively shut 189 for anyone below 70 points for 2611xx.


As per Immitracker.. there are 8 applicants with 75 points as of yesterday.

24 applicants in total for 70 and 75.


This is for 261111/12

Appreciate its a small sample of the entire populace. 

So yeah we should know on 12th July.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Totally, 12th July round will clear a lot of confusion.
> 
> There are mixed responses for pro rata occupations.
> 
> ...


You will get invite. There are not many 75+ pointers in any cases I am guessing 26 July definitely if not 12 July. Only reason for 26 July is due to the the number invite getting reduced to 2000 from 3000 last year.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys I have seen one more occupation added in the list with occupation code 262112 with title ICT security specialist. Whats your view whether it will be added in the nominated occupations for 189 visa class.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Guys I have seen one more occupation added in the list with occupation code 262112 with title ICT security specialist. Whats your view whether it will be added in the nominated occupations for 189 visa class.


Yes it is eligible for 189. Congrats !


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Can I submit EOI for two occupation codes simultaneously. Previously I had applied with 2631111 occupation which is affected with pro-rata thing. My RnR will support the Security Specialist role.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Can I submit EOI for two occupation codes simultaneously. Previously I had applied with 2631111 occupation which is affected with pro-rata thing. My RnR will support the Security Specialist role.


Yes you can, if you have 262112 assessment letter already.

On another note, I am not sure but I heard ACS doesn't allow two occupations simultaneously (better check). So, if you got 262112 recently assessed, then you can apply with it.

But 262112 is new and not sure if it will be pro rata from July. You can wait and find out. If not, then 60 points should do it.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

You all need to be careful and understand correctly the new lists. You all know there are two list, the MLTSSL and the STSOL. 

These two list are specific for each type of visa. For example, there are MLTSSL and STSOL lists for the General Skill Migraiton visa programs 189, 489, 485, 190 and 489, and there are another two MLTSSL and STSOL lists for the Employer Sponsored visas 457 and 186.

The two are very similar, but the two of these DO NOT have exactly the same occupations so you need to be very careful and read the entire legislative instrument that correspond to your type of visa to make sure you are applying correctly.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

MLTSSL list is expanded with some new occupations. I hope ceiling limit for old occupation codes remain as it is. I think there is no problem in having multiple ACS assesments with different code if RnR matches with code JD. Below are the new occupation code.

ICT business analyst - 261111

systems analyst - 261112

analyst programmer - 261311

developer programmer - 261312

software engineer - 261313

ICT security specialist - 262112

computer network and systems engineer - 263111

Good Luck everyone !!!


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

Could somebody help me understand why an occupation would be on the 189 list, but flagged with a "Y" as not being able to apply for 190?

I'm going for 189 anyway, but just interested as to why there are limitations in place for some occupations like that?

Thanks


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

However ,still occupation ceiling they have not announced it right?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes you can, if you have 262112 assessment letter already.
> 
> On another note, I am not sure but I heard ACS doesn't allow two occupations simultaneously (better check). So, if you got 262112 recently assessed, then you can apply with it.
> 
> But 262112 is new and not sure if it will be pro rata from July. You can wait and find out. If not, then 60 points should do it.


If it's not pro-rata from outset, it will become so VERY quickly I imagine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob1980 said:


> Could somebody help me understand why an occupation would be on the 189 list, but flagged with a "Y" as not being able to apply for 190?
> 
> I'm going for 189 anyway, but just interested as to why there are limitations in place for some occupations like that?
> 
> Thanks


As the states can sponsor any one even with low points in these jobs, the Federal government wants to keep the invites only to points based system and within the quota allowed 

Hence the restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rob1980 said:


> Could somebody help me understand why an occupation would be on the 189 list, but flagged with a "Y" as not being able to apply for 190?
> 
> I'm going for 189 anyway, but just interested as to why there are limitations in place for some occupations like that?
> 
> Thanks


EDIT: Disregard, thought your message said the skills weren't eligible for 189. My bad.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

FFacs said:


> If it's not pro-rata from outset, it will become so VERY quickly I imagine.


Yes, ICT occupations doesn't take long to fill up + no one was invited last year so large number of applicants are already in queue. Unless the ceiling is 3000+, it is very likely.


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

FFacs said:


> EDIT: Disregard, thought your message said the skills weren't eligible for 189. My bad.


No, my bad, it did, I done a ninja edit lol


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As the states can sponsor any one even with low points in these jobs, the Federal government wants to keep the invites only to points based system and within the quota allowed
> 
> Hence the restrictions
> 
> Cheers


Maybe I'm looking into it in a bad light?

So is this a positive thing, meaning they have had people let through who shouldn't have previously, or is it that there may be limited work in that sector?, from what I have seen in the occupation ceiling, my trade doesn't get anywhere near the 1000 limit, last time I checked I think it was at 7?


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

mutapha said:


> I think that the occupation list, mostly for common occupations, remains unchanged. Hopefully, the occupation ceilings would be raised a bit, but its chances might be highly unlikely.
> By the way, any thought for 233914 (NSW: 60+5), only 190?



I think you may have a chance with VIC


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

*New List for 2017- 2018 is announced*

The new information on the list for 2017-18 which everyone was waiting eagerly is announced.

We have few more skills which have been taken off.

Occupation	ANZSCO code
Equipment Hire Manager^	149915
Fleet Manager^	149411
Picture Framer^	394212
Property Manager^	612112
Psychotherapist^	272314
Real Estate Agent Principal^	612113
Real Estate Agent^	612114
Real Estate Agent Representative^	612115
Ship’s Engineer	231212
Ship’s Master	231213
Ship’s Officer	231214
University Tutor^	24211


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

latishpk said:


> The new information on the list for 2017-18 which everyone was waiting eagerly is announced.
> 
> We have few more skills which have been taken off.
> 
> ...


taken off means ...can u provide the link ...i have lodged the visa and my code is 149915


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> taken off means ...can u provide the link ...i have lodged the visa and my code is 149915


I am unable to post links as I am still less than 5 posts, can you please PM me I will send you the link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> taken off means ...can u provide the link ...i have lodged the visa and my code is 149915


Taken off means that those occupations are no longer eligible for grant of PR

Unfortunately 149915 is one of them

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations

But if you have already lodged the visa application and paid the fees, then I don't think you have to worry 
Only new applicants can't get an invitation 

Cheers


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Taken off means that those occupations are no longer eligible for grant of PR
> 
> Unfortunately 149915 is one of them
> 
> ...


Phew!!! that was a close call. I thinking contacting your CO and getting confirmation will be the best way forward.


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

If any one can share information on if applying through Short term skill list will have any disadvantage compared to Mid term or Long term.

I have tried searching but couldnt find any, will skills being listed on Short term have any impact on lesser chance of getting a PR.

Also I see everyone talking about ceiling, do we get a picture of how many openings are available for each skill.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:cell:


latishpk said:


> If any one can share information on if applying through Short term skill list will have any disadvantage compared to Mid term or Long term.
> 
> I have tried searching but couldnt find any, will skills being listed on Short term have any impact on lesser chance of getting a PR.
> 
> Also I see everyone talking about ceiling, do we get a picture of how many openings are available for each skill.


Wait for a couple of days for the ceiling to be out and then decide

Moreover whatever be the ceiling, you are stuck with your occupation and there is not much you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Wait for a couple of days for the ceiling to be out and then decide
> 
> Cheers


Thank you and do you have information on my first questions about short term and mis term.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Taken off means that those occupations are no longer eligible for grant of PR
> 
> Unfortunately 149915 is one of them
> 
> ...


so no need to contact CO as sheis assigned..a hard escape i submitted the visa on 20 jun 17


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> so no need to contact CO as sheis assigned..a hard escape i submitted the visa on 20 jun 17


No need to disturb the CO in my opinion 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

latishpk said:


> Thank you and do you have information on my first questions about short term and mis term.


The occupation in the short term list are dependent on the sponsorship of the states who have no fixed pattern
You may have 100 points theoretically and still not get invited 

So there is a very high uncertainty if you will ever get sponsorship 
It is totally on the wisdom of the official handing the invites 

In 189 , if you have the points, you are sure that you will get the invite when you reach the seniority in your points even in case of prorata 

Cheers


----------



## interceptor16 (Jun 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In 189 , if you have the points, you are sure that you will get the invite when you reach the seniority in your points even in case of prorata
> 
> Cheers


Can you elaborate a lil on what actually everyone means by pro-rata?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

interceptor16 said:


> Can you elaborate a lil on what actually everyone means by pro-rata?


Pro rata means when the number of applicants are more then the invites available in that category
So only a proportion of the applicants get the invite and the rest are carried forward to the next round

Cheers


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

Are the quotas the same?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

interceptor16 said:


> Can you elaborate a lil on what actually everyone means by pro-rata?


More info: for most skills, if you have 60 points and submit an eoi, you get invited next round. Some occupations had such high demand that the ceiling was being met very early in the year. That meant that higher point scorers submitting eois later were not getting invited as ceilings were met. To remedy, they ration the invites per round so there are plenty left for those high point scorers submitting in Feb and March, etc.


----------



## Saloh94 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello guys. Can the MLTSSL for different subclass visas be different? I have graduated as a Petroleum Engineer and it is there for subclasses 457 and 186. But I dont think it is there for 189. Can someone pls clarify this?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Saloh94 said:


> Hello guys. Can the MLTSSL for different subclass visas be different? I have graduated as a Petroleum Engineer and it is there for subclasses 457 and 186. But I dont think it is there for 189. Can someone pls clarify this?


Yes. From this year on, we have different MLTSSL and STSOL for different visa subclass.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

How can I know the current cielings in ICT security specialists and waiting time? I am looking for 189 visa. Please tel me is the code open for 190 VIC?

Thanks

Waiting for an early reply.

Neha


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys
Can someone advise on this please ? im really confused ....*242111 University Lecturer* is listed under MLTSSL in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations *(Which is for 457 and 186)*


and 

242111 University Lecturer is *not listed* under "MLTSSL of the relevant legislative instrument – see: IMMI 17/072 Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities." *(Which is for 189/190)*

But when i add 242111 University Lecturer for my partner qualification , still it adds 5 points for 190 .. EOI is not updated or am i interpreting wrong lists ? above ? help please 

*Here is my original thread *
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...07-01-changes-242111-university-lecturer.html


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Why they are making these lists so complex I wonder!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> Why they are making these lists so complex I wonder!


Due to 457 changes.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

If my occupation is in MLTSSL and my husband in STSOL, will he get 5 partner points as I have a positive ACS assessment.

Waiting for an early reply.

Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my occupation is in MLTSSL and my husband in STSOL, will he get 5 partner points as I have a positive ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Yes for 190, but no for 189. 

For 189, both of your occupation needs to be in MLTSSL.


----------

